# Unusual Aircraft



## GregP (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,

There are several pics out there of a B-17 with a big single turboprop in the nose, including one fake with no pistons on it. But, there was ALSO a 4-engine turboprop that flew and flew quite well, but hit a ridge while firefighting. It had four Rolls Royce Darts in it and could even take off on 2 engines when empty.

VERY powerful ... overpowered, in fact. Here is a pic, taking off on 2.







Here it is with all 4 running:






Bad loss ...

NOT a B-17 ... more of a 35D ...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

....and I have loved dark haired, blue eyed women ever since.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2017)

Amen!


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2017)

Amen, Amen !


----------



## GregP (Feb 3, 2017)

What list of outlandish experimental aircraft would be complete without mentioning the Hafner Rotabuggy? A British-built “rotor kite” or autogyro, it was essentially a helicopter air frame built onto an ordinary Jeep. Designed to be dropped onto enemy territory during airborne operations, in tests the Rotabuggy managed to fly for several minutes at speeds of more than 60 mph (100 km/h) reaching an altitude of several hundred feet. Only one was manufactured in 1944. None were ordered.


----------



## GregP (Feb 3, 2017)

Or what about the MiG-13?






First flight of this aircraft was made on March 3, 1945. The first two crashed, the same as with the MIG-11. The MIG-11 had the unusual disadvantage of being a “mixed-power” which used, or tried to use an engine “accelerator” which was a complex called the VRDK. This engine used a reaction engine compressor which fed compressed air via a water radiator to a mixing chamber under pressure with the mixture being ignited in a walled combustion chamber and then ejected providing thrust for 10 minutes and boosting speed. It is no wonder this complex aircraft met with a predictable crashes.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## chuter (Feb 4, 2017)

First pic the B-17 is landing, flaps are down too far for takeoff (see second pic for max takeoff position). Great pics all around.


----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

After I posted that, I thought it might be landing. But by then I already had a reply.

If you look up that aircraft, they used to fly with all four to the fire, and shut down either the 2 inner or 2 outer (every other trip) on the way back, and not lose much speed. Apparently it was quite fun to fly with the power on tap. It was built up in Wenatchee, Washington and unfortunately didn't last all that long due to an early fire season and smacking into a ridge while dropping on a fire.


----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's one you don't see very often, but there were a few.






Not exactly unusual, but a tad bit unusual on floats.

Here's an interesting idea from just after WWI.





I'd say someone was smoking the good stuff back then, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

Not exactly WWII, but solidly-based in WWII technology. The SNCASO SO 8000.






Altogether pretty neat, with an Arsenal 12-cylinder engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

Talk about strange!

Who ever heard of a tank with a glass windshield? Seems like they tried it!






Wonder if it was "tank shell proof?" Note rear view mirrors ... like the driver would care if a Volkswagen was right next to him ...


----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

A somewhat uusual (to me) image of a Kyushu J7W1 Shinden.






I hadn't run across this one before.


----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

Now this is downright scary to think about!






We restored a WWII pulsejet at the Planes of Fame and got it running. The sound is LOUD!

Two would likely be a bit much for the Lavochkin pilot, and he has nowhere to get away from it. No thanks!

Looks like an La-9 to me, If so, probably post-war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice shots Greg

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 4, 2017)

GregP said:


> Here's one you don't see very often, but there were a few.
> 
> Not exactly unusual, but a tad bit unusual on floats.



SOMEWHERE I have a partial Maintenance Tech Order for those floats - if I can find it I will upload it

From memory it had the standard C-47 main gears inside the floats and jacking for wheel change was quite a process

Mi


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 4, 2017)

GregP said:


> Talk about strange!
> 
> Who ever heard of a tank with a glass windshield? Seems like they tried it!
> 
> ...



That's a Leopard 2 Driver Training Tank. The observation cab ontop is for the instructor with space for 2 students as observers. The trainee driver would be in the standard position down in the hull. The observation cab is weighted to replicate the real turret while the "gun" is a dummy but useful for ensuring that the trainee driver thinks about the gun when traversing steep slopes (it's surprisingly easy to dig the barrel into the ground when descending into a gully).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 4, 2017)

Fantastic pics!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## GregP (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks, Buffnut! I was wondfering why in then world you'd have a glass windshield ona tank!

Hey Graeme,

That looks like the Greek letter pi on top of a capital "T", all turned upside down! .... or maybe a Heston A.2/45 or JC.6, circa 1936?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 4, 2017)

Greg, you mentioned that the Kyushu J7W1 was unusual, but how about an even rarer and perhaps a little more unusual one?

The Kawasaki KI-64, which was a twin-engined aircraft, each engine running each element of the contra-rotating prop assembly. The engine placement had one engine ahead of the cockpit, the rear engine was aft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 5, 2017)

One of the good ones, Graugeist. I have always liked it. I thought it showed potential, but none of the tandem-engine planes that LOOKED like single engine planes seem to have "made it." There were several tandem-enging planes of interest including the Latecoere Late 299A shown below:






You can see the second engine stack exit just in front of the cockpit. Is that wierd landing gear, or what?

Another was the Arsenal VB.10 ("VB" standing for Vernisse and M. Badie) shown:






and the Bolkhovitinov S (Sparka):






Looks "interesting," but hardly looks practical. Still, I'm sure they had a reason for developing it. We only wish we knew what that reason was!

and maybe the Macchi M.C. 72:






I'm SURE I'm leaving out a few, and I'm also sure someone will remember them all. None seem to have made it into quantity production, but all were interesting in their own way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2017)

Of all the tandem engine types (excluding the Do335), I think the KI-64 not only had good looks, but was perhaps the best designed.

Ok, perhaps not very unusual, but very rare - can you name an Axis aircraft that looks very much like the Me209 (not the Me209II) and a hint: it had a DB601A


----------



## Graeme (Feb 5, 2017)

GregP said:


> Hey Graeme,
> 
> That looks like the Greek letter pi on top of a capital "T", all turned upside down! .... or maybe a Heston A.2/45 or JC.6, circa 1936?



Hi Greg.

The Potez 75.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 5, 2017)

You can have a field day with unusual French aircraft.

The Bastet Mono-wheel from the early 60's..





.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 5, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> Ok, perhaps not very unusual, but very rare - can you name an Axis aircraft that looks very much like the Me209 (not the Me209II) and a hint: it had a DB601A



Hi Dave.
The Kawasaki Ki-78?

Another German looking machine. The Skoda-Kauba V5....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 5, 2017)

Another *Jupite*r that got "Lost in Space"...the French M360 of 1963....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Hi Dave.
> The Kawasaki Ki-78?
> 
> Another German looking machine. The Skoda-Kauba V5....
> ...


Yes indeed, Graeme!

The KI-78, only one built. Very interesting concept with the radiator location and cowling flaps (seen just behind the cockpit in this photo).




It survived the war, but sadly, not for long...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2017)

You want rare and wild push-pull types?

How about the KI-94-I

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 5, 2017)

I have to say ... some GOOD ones here! I am a fan of the rare and unusual types, and there are a LOT of them. Unfoirtunately, just becasue you have seen a pic of it ... doesn't mean you ever FIND it again ... al teast, that's what it means for ME.

Sometimes frustrating, but always interesting. One of my favorites was the Mistubishi Ki-83:






They only made four, but they certainly impressed US post-war pilots. Fast, well armed, and dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 5, 2017)

GregP said:


> Or what about the MiG-13?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the XP-77....


----------



## Elvis (Feb 5, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> ....and I have loved dark haired, blue eyed women ever since.


I've loved Lynda Carter ever since! =)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 5, 2017)

Most males of who were around at the time loved Lynda Carter ... so you are in a large group of good company!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, I was in Jr High / high school when she was on TV, so raging hormones played a small role with that, too.


----------



## GregP (Feb 5, 2017)

There are no memories better than high school grilfriends, huh? Wonder where they are now ...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 5, 2017)

Actually, at the time, I was more of a Jaclyn Smith fan, than Linda Carter.

As far as the aft cockpit layout, sort of reminds me of some Italian types and Curtiss' attempt to get more out of the P-36 with their YP-37.


----------



## Elvis (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't get me started, Grau Geist.
Jacklyn Smith was my other love back then...not to mention, Heather Locklear and Jan Smithers!
...and apologies to Capt. Vick for using the "I" instead of the "Y".


----------



## BiffF15 (Feb 6, 2017)

What about Farrah Fawcet poster in that rust colored bikini...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2017)

Elvis said:


> ...and apologies to Capt. Vick for using the "I" instead of the "Y".



Huh?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2017)

BiffF15 said:


> What about Farrah Fawcet poster in that rust colored bikini...


While that poster (and Farrah) was popular, the majority of the guys I knew were for Lindsay Wagner, Linda Carter, Jaclyn Smith, Loni Anderson, Catherine Bach, Brooke Sheilds and so on...

By the way, here's the Curtiss YP-37 I mentioned earlier...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, it never DID succeed, but the Vultee V-12 was a pretty plane to me.






I'm a sucker for "art deco" planes like that and maybe the next one. Here's a Curtiss-Wright CW-22B Falcon.






Makes me want to go commit aviation, right now! ... and there IS one up in McMinnville, Oregon, U.S.A. ... at the Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum ... here it is:






Now, I don't care who you are, that's pretty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## muskeg13 (Feb 6, 2017)

GregP said:


> Well, it never DID succeed, but the Vultee V-12 was a pretty plane to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a Curtiss Wright Demon? the bottom one


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 6, 2017)

This is new to me, Blackburn B-48 Firecrest...







​.....the Wiki, Blackburn Firecrest - Wikipedia

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Feb 6, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Huh?


You tagged me for misspelling LYnda Carter's name.
I've since corrected that.
Thanks, I didn't even notice until you mentioned it.


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 6, 2017)

muskeg13 said:


> is this a Curtiss Wright Demon? the bottom one



It's the CW-22 which was a 2-seat version of the CW-21 Demon. The aircraft at the Evergreen Museum is the only one in the world (IIRC). I managed to visit the Evergreen Museum a few years ago specifically to see Spruce Goose and the CW-22. It's definitely worth a trip if you're in the vicinity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 6, 2017)

The Curtiss at Evergreen is actually a CW-A22, which was Curtiss' demo aircraft.

There are several other CW-22 aircraft types that exist:
CW-22 in Polk City, Florida (intact, needs restoration)
CW-22R in Istanbul, Turkey (former Turkish Airforce)
and two naval versions:
SNC-1 at Carrasco Airport, Uraguay 
SNC-1 at NAS Pensacola, Florida

There are only two surviving CW-19s in the world, one in Texas (or last I heard) and one in Polk City, Florida

Sadly, not a single example of the CW-21 survives

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 6, 2017)

Interesting and "unusual" Swiss project...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 6, 2017)

If you check out Aerofiles - there was another Curtis (only one "s") Wright company, unrelated to the "double s" Curtiss we all know.

This was _their_ CW-21....




Curtis Wright 21 [NX37601]




*CW-21* aka *21* 1947 = 4pCmwM; 125hp Lycoming O-290 pusher. Podlike fuselage with twin booms and twin tails; tricycle gear. POP: 1 [NX37601].


----------



## Graeme (Feb 6, 2017)

Girls from the 70's? I always loved watching Delvene on the Paul Hogan Show.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Elvis (Feb 6, 2017)

...that's a long way from Skippy the Bush Kangaroo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2017)

No more pictures that contain nudity. Nudity is agsinst the forum rules, and has been so since the beginning.

See thru clothing, where you see breasts, nipples, etc. falls under the nudity category.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 6, 2017)

Elvis said:


> You tagged me for misspelling LYnda Carter's name.
> I've since corrected that.
> Thanks, I didn't even notice until you mentioned it.



Not me amigo. I'm the last guy to call anyone out for a spelling error.


----------



## Elvis (Feb 6, 2017)

clicking the "list" icon next to "bad spelling" comes up with "Capt. Vick".
It also lists you in my Alerts feed for the same deal.


----------



## at6 (Feb 11, 2017)

Of all the aforementioned ladies, only Lynda Carter is still beautiful.


----------



## Lefa (Feb 11, 2017)

SAAB 21 - Wikipedia
Saab 21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice, always had a soft spot for pushers!


----------



## Elvis (Feb 11, 2017)

I first saw that plane when I was maybe 10 years old.
It was in a magazine and it was a glossy jet black.
Good lord, I thought that was the coolest thing I'd ever seen!
Have a soft spot for that little puppy every since.







Elvis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 11, 2017)

at6 said:


> Of all the aforementioned ladies, only Lynda Carter is still beautiful.


Then and now: Raquel Welch turns 76

Though she no doubt still has knobbly knees

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 11, 2017)

at6 said:


> Of all the aforementioned ladies, only Lynda Carter is still beautiful.


Jaclyn Smith is looking pretty good for being 70, too.


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm still trying to find pictures Adler was talking about.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2017)

at6 said:


> I'm still trying to find pictures Adler was talking about.


He deleted them - we cannot have any form of nudity here in the forum.

The only possible exception would be vintage (authentic) warplane noseart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks. No wonder I couldn't find them. And there I was hoping for a reason to go blind.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2017)

at6 said:


> Thanks. No wonder I couldn't find them. And there I was hoping for a reason to go blind.


Your best bet for that is google...

And always remember, when looking for transmission schematics in google image search, ALWAYS call it a transmission, not a tranny!

Seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Feb 12, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> And always remember, when looking for transmission schematics in google image search, ALWAYS call it a transmission, not a tranny!



The voice of experience?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 12, 2017)

wuzak said:


> The voice of experience?


Yes indeed...

Nothing like having the BMW's Getrag spread all over the bench at 1 a.m. (on a work day) and desperately needing to verify the location of a part - only to have THAT show up.

All it took was one time and the full name was used to prevent a repeat.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2017)

at6 said:


> I'm still trying to find pictures Adler was talking about.



I removed the said pictures...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> He deleted them - we cannot have any form of nudity here in the forum.
> 
> The only possible exception would be vintage (authentic) warplane noseart.



Thank you.

Authentic nose art is one thing. No problem with that. But posting pictures of actual women with any form of nudity is not allowed. Per forum rules.

It is not that I am a hard ass, or a prude. I grew up in Europe for crying out loud. I'll leave the "prudeness" for your typical red blooded American. Nudity is not a problem with me personally. This however is a WW2 AVIATION FORUM, and a family friendly one at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 12, 2017)

These days, "family" can have different ... meanings ... 

Wonder about some of the Hollywood "families" ...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nudity is not a problem with me personally.



Oh it would be if you ever saw me naked. Even I can barely stand it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh it would be if you ever saw me naked. Even I can barely stand it.



Well there are always exceptions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## soulezoo (Feb 13, 2017)

Some things cannot be unseen. Or even "un-thought-of"...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 13, 2017)

ban "nudity" if necessary on the Forum, but _not_ sex or sensuality


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

My puritan ancestors are rotating in their graves at high speed at the mere thought! Keep it going guys, hooking 'em up to a generator! Green power!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh it would be if you ever saw me naked. Even I can barely stand it.


Oh God no...why did you go there??

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 13, 2017)

Can't say I anticipated a thread on unusual aircraft taking this turn, but it IS getting to be entertaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 13, 2017)

GrauGeist said:


> Oh God no...why did you go there??
> 
> View attachment 365552


Where did you get a picture of my last date?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 13, 2017)

Is this even real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 13, 2017)

Then there is this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 13, 2017)

Now that is an odd looking duck. I expect it was an early experiment at a monoplane?


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 13, 2017)

at6 said:


> Where did you get a picture of my last date?


If that's how your dates end up, I think the authorities want to have a word with you....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 13, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Now that is an odd looking duck. I expect it was an early experiment at a monoplane?


It actually the 1934 (?) 
*Nemeth Parasol*
There is youtube video of it flying.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2017)

at6 said:


> Is this even real?


Yes, it's the "Aerogallo" built by an Italian designer. And it flies quite well from what I've heard.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 13, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> See thru clothing, where you see breasts, nipples, etc. falls under the nudity category.



My apologies Chris. She was wearing a dress and I thought all was well when I posted it.
I will endeavor to look at the nipple area more closely next time.  

Cheers.
Graeme

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 14, 2017)

I find an up close visual inspection of those areas is essential. A tactile inspection is preferred but when all you have is a photo you have to work with what you have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 14, 2017)

Just pretend you're blind and practice reading in braille ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm always available to give free exams.


----------



## soulezoo (Feb 14, 2017)

at6 said:


> I'm always available to give free exams.


 and Capt Vick is at the ready for you....

Reactions: Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2017)

No thanks. I refuse to go that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2017)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 14, 2017)

Unusual and ugly. The Viscount test-bed....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 14, 2017)

Pilot Jimmy Durante .... same nose!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 14, 2017)

Lippisch Aerodyne Research

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Feb 14, 2017)

Lippisch was a true visionary.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## GregP (Feb 15, 2017)

His vision resulted in the XF-92
:






Chuck Yeager once got it to fly at an indicated 89 mph at a very high angle of attack! Probably errant airflow, but impressive anyway.

It also starred as a foeign experimental plane in "Jet Pilot," widely acclaimed as one of the worst-acted films ever produced, but also containing a LOT of impressive aviation clips. Here it is as Russian "Evil Empire" plane:






Who knew there would eventually BE a real MiG-23? Still, pretty cool to see 1950s experimentals painted up and in movies! They also used the X-1 in that same movie and it flew! Considering the ulmer leather washers eroded with liquid Oxygen flow and would cause an explosion when they wore out, it's a wonder Yeager sirvived. He directed NEW washers be installed for every flight!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 15, 2017)

Unusual or butt ugly. I give you the Great Lakes XSG-1. Only one built.....I wonder why?





​Great Lakes XSG - Wikipedia
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ah! a direct competitor to the Loening Air Yacht series. If ever a series of planes look like they were put together by a reject team from Junkyard wars.......
























And people claim the French tried to beat the air into submission rather than resort to streamlining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Fubar57 and Shortround,

Fubar's choice like the dropped a biplane onto a Grumman Goose and cut off the biplane's tail!

You and Shortround have surpassed yourselves in finding singularly _*strange *_planes! I wouldn't get into any of them. But SOMEONE thought they might sell or they wouldn't have made them. Wonder what they were smoking? or drinking?

Damn, Shortround! Those are some ugly palnes!

Maybe the designers were just having a bad year. Whatever it was, it was more than just a temporary sinking spell ...Loening actually put their NAME on one and the U.S. Navy BOUGHT one! That must have been some incredible salesman.

And I used to think a Fairey Barracuda was ugly! How wrong can I be? Perhaps the thinking was that when the enemy SAW it, they would roll over laughing so hard that it wouldn't get shot down since they'd need it for their local "Ripley's Belive It Or Not Museum."


----------



## at6 (Feb 16, 2017)

Some how I like the XSG-1.


----------



## GregP (Feb 16, 2017)

Ain't no accounting for taste but, hey, there's guys married to ugly girls.

MUST be a reason, and it's probably prohibited in here, so I'll just say all of the planes above resemble the south end of a north-bound donkey, and likely fly about the same. We DO see the Loening at least with the engine running.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

Man I loved Junkyard Wars.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 16, 2017)

actually they built 36 of this model




and they were used as air ferries in quite a few cities around the US in the late 20s/early 30s. One later managed to fly from the US to Norway (with several stops) where it is preserved in a museum.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

Pilatus SB-2 Pelican, Number built.....1. Apparently it decided to kill itself in '44




​Pilatus SB-2 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2017)

Now that's a new one.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm in love! Please tell me there is a 1/72 scale kit of this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 16, 2017)

High braced forward-swept wing sprouting out of the cockpit, with a radial up front. There's more than a whiff of Lysander about it, to my eye.


----------



## soulezoo (Feb 16, 2017)

This is what I love about this forum. So many new revelations to discover.

However, one look and I understand why I have never seen/heard of these aircraft!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2017)

"extremely unorthodox"...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

Some of those Ag-planes were pretty bizarre looking


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

The Stipa Caproni - first flew October 7, 1932




​The Flying Barrel ‹ HistoricWings.com :: A Magazine for Aviators, Pilots and Adventurers

EDIT: Seriously?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah, Caproni had big plans for the concept. This is credited as a Caproni design - but it does have a Leduc look to it..


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2017)

The Aerodyne...


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Some of those Ag-planes were pretty bizarre looking



Sure do.

I think the PL-7 went to Bennet and then Transavia of Mad Max fame...


----------



## GregP (Feb 16, 2017)

The Pilatus SB-2 doesn't look all that bad. It is recognizable as an airplane at least. I was actually looking for strange military planes, but this is interesting. You never know where it will go.

Don't know what it is, but this one looks interesting:

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/00/0f/cb/000fcb911f2ac7f51318c30882316e9a.jpg

Also not too sure I'd want to fly on this one:

http://www.trivials.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/weird-aircraft6.jpg

Loss of power from any height above 10 feet might prove catastrophic ... and it COULD get you cut into salami slices even at 10 feet!

This isn't an airplane, but is a picture of pre-radar aircraft detection gear!

http://luxemodo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/08-4-Pre-radar-Listener-For-Enemy-Aircraft.jpg

Sort of a big stethescope aimed at the sky.

http://luxemodo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/08-4-Pre-radar-Listener-For-Enemy-Aircraft.jpg


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

Happy now............the Miles M.39B Libellula....Miles M.39B Libellula - Wikipedia






​

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 16, 2017)

This is the Short S.B. 6 Seamew:






A bit strange, but not nearly as ugly as some. They actually built 27 of them, and they were a robust, simple ASW aircraft with the latest airborne radars. Nothing there but what was needed. Not altogetehr a bad idea ... a cheap but effective plane when compared with other offerings.

Remings me of a quote I once heard from a Pentagon source, "It can't be much of a weapon system. It's on-time and under-budget!"

Another was the Tu91 turboprop torpedo bomber:

http://www.unicraft.biz/on/tu91/tu91-box.jpg


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 16, 2017)

GregP said:


> The Pilatus SB-2 doesn't look all that bad. It is recognizable as an airplane at least. I was actually looking for strange military planes, but this is interesting. You never know where it will go.
> 
> Don't know what it is, but this one looks interesting:
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/00/0f/cb/000fcb911f2ac7f51318c30882316e9a.jpg



At first I thought it was a joke as the first place I found it was here, almost at the bottom of the page
Double Double - The Story of the Zwillingsbiber Beaver > Vintage Wings of Canada

But then I also found it here...
Strange Aircraft: Fouga CM.88 Gemeaux - Diseno-art

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks!

I was goling to look for it, but didn't have time this evening.

Always nice to ID another one, courtesy of forum friends.

Here's one I believe is one of the ugliest to date that I have come across:

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6227/6302417282_2dfcce6366_o.jpg

I remember Rodney Dangerfield once told the jokje, "I was so ugly that when I was born, the Doctor slapped my mother!" This one reminds me of that one.

More Rodney, "It has a face that makes a train want to take a dirt road on a rainy night," and the classic, "My sister was so ugly we used to have to tie a roast beef to her to get the dog to play with her."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2017)

GregP said:


> Here's one I believe is one of the ugliest to date that I have come across:
> 
> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6227/6302417282_2dfcce6366_o.jpg



Hi Greg.
It's the Farman Stork...

Farman F.120T Jabiru (Stork)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 16, 2017)

GregP said:


> A bit strange, but not nearly as ugly as some. They actually built 27 of them, and they were a robust, simple ASW aircraft with the latest airborne radars. Nothing there but what was needed. Not altogetehr a bad idea ... a cheap but effective plane when compared with other offerings.



Another opinion...


----------



## GregP (Feb 16, 2017)

The site where I found it said 27, but 19 sounds a lot better. I wonder why they ever made the second one ...

It IS ugly, but not as ugly as the 3-engine monstrosity above it a bit in the posts.


----------



## at6 (Feb 16, 2017)

A couple of those like flying abortions.


----------



## dogsbody (Feb 16, 2017)

The SNCASE SE-100.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 17, 2017)

dogsbody said:


> The SNCASE SE-100.



I suspect that an undercarriage manufacturer had a spare and extremely complicated nosewheel design, and asked SNCASE to wrap an aircraft around it.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GregP (Feb 17, 2017)

I always wondered about that aircraft. But, you have to admit that of the tail is strong enough to handle unprepared field landings, it's probably stronger than any OTHER design's tail. It certainly won't "nose over" with any ease. I suspect that if it did, nobody would survive because it would have hit a boulder or something similar.

Lends credence to the thought France came up with a lot of ugly airplanes right alongside some of the most beautiful. To me the Art Deco winner of all flying boats would have to be this one, also French:






It is the Latecoere 631 and it certainly has more style than many others did. Too bad the war got in its way, or it might have grabbed a lot of traveler's fancy. Came complete with the requisite kitchen and French chef, naturally, and the Champaign.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

That is a real stunner.


----------



## rank amateur (Feb 17, 2017)

Didn't the Germans used some of those as long range transports?


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 17, 2017)

rank amateur said:


> Didn't the Germans used some of those as long range transports?


11 were built but only one during the war. The Germans may well have used other French flying boats.


----------



## ChrisMcD (Feb 17, 2017)

While I can only agree that the French win the "Ugly Bomber" competition hands down I do feel the Brits did their best.

How about the Folland Frightful

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 17, 2017)

Douglas XB-42 Mixmaster (1944) The US had its share of odd ducks!


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 17, 2017)

*The Caponi Ca 60*

Ok, never heard of this one before, but I am with the Pilot on this... "Nope!" Rest of the text is copied not mine.




An oldie but a goodie, at least until it crashed and burned… literally.

This “plane” was created back when aviation was new and everyone was still trying to figure out the whole physics thing. The Caponi came from an idea that more wings would mean that bigger things could fly. You know, because bigger birds have more wings, right?

Sure, things may have ended badly, but this weird plane did manage to get 60 feet in the air before beginning its first and last descent.

Amazingly, the pilot escaped the wreckage unharmed. Onlookers claim he just kept saying “nope!” over and over again.


----------



## Peter Gunn (Feb 17, 2017)

Just think, only a little over twenty years separates the Ca 60 from the XB-42, talk about technology on a rampage.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2017)

The problem with the Ca.60 is that they didn't add enough wingage, look at all that empty space

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 17, 2017)

Agreed they could have added at least 15 more wings!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2017)

Being serious for once, would the turbulence from the front wings create a problem for the center wings which in turn created more problems for the rear wings making it impossible to fly safely?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2017)

I looks like my grandmother put wings on her trailer.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## KiwiBiggles (Feb 17, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> I looks like my grandmother put wings on her trailer.


I don't usually call out spelling and typos, but this one is too good to resist.

Do you?


----------



## Graeme (Feb 17, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Being serious for once, would the turbulence from the front wings create a problem for the center wings which in turn created more problems for the rear wings making it impossible to fly safely?



I read ballast shifted in flight - which caused the crash. If I was Caproni - that's what I'd be saying.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 17, 2017)

The Horton Wingless (even though it does have retractable wings)...








And how Hughes "sabotaged" the project...


----------



## GregP (Feb 17, 2017)

Perjaps a rudder might have helped the Ca 60, though I suspect an elevator and fixed tailplane might have also been high on the priority list. Probably highest would have been a chief designer!

While that Folland isn't nearly as ugly as some that came before it this thread, I have to admit it is less than the best-looking single engine bomber ever built.

Nobody ever said Howard Hughes wasn't above a little "high handedness" and, back than ... more than today even, money talked and people listened. Too bad it was banned for 50 years. I can see Horton with a good, solid case against the government worth a LOT of money, assuming it ever gets pursued and no "unfortu ate accidents" occur.


----------



## Robert Porter (Feb 17, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Being serious for once, would the turbulence from the front wings create a problem for the center wings which in turn created more problems for the rear wings making it impossible to fly safely?


I would love to see a wind tunnel test with smoke on that design. Bet it creates all kinds of odd patterns! But to answer your question I have no idea.


----------



## GregP (Feb 17, 2017)

I'd like to see a wind tunnel test of Gustav Whitehead's design that supposed to have flown before the Wright Brothers.

This Caproni thing would NEVER fly. Imagine a flying boat today with a bilge that wasn't compartmented! Nobody is THAT stupid! I think Graeme was correct above when he said if he were Caproni, that's what he would be saying, too.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 17, 2017)

GregP said:


> I'd like to see a wind tunnel test of Gustav Whitehead's design that supposed to have flown before the Wright Brothers..



A "replica" did fly at a much later date


_View: https://youtu.be/Ucm80BYUXEE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## wuzak (Feb 18, 2017)

GregP said:


> While that Folland isn't nearly as ugly as some that came before it this thread, I have to admit it is less than the best-looking single engine bomber ever built.



It was actually an engine test bed. Not meant as an operational aircraft.


----------



## wuzak (Feb 18, 2017)

From the people though brought us the Spitfire, the Supermarine Type 322 "Dumbo".





Supermarine 322 Dumbo

Originally designed under the specification that gave us the Fairey Barracuda, one of Greg's favourites, the Dumbo was procured to test the variable wing incidence feature.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like a more streamlined and robust design than the Barracuda.


----------



## GregP (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm not too sure how anyone expected an operational aircaft of the time to get by with fixed landing gear ... but it does look better than the Barracuda. Then again, so does the north end of a southbound donkey.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Feb 19, 2017)

GregP said:


> I'm not too sure how anyone expected an operational aircaft of the time to get by with fixed landing gear ... but it does look better than the Barracuda. Then again, so does the north end of a southbound donkey.



It was only built as a research aircraft, so didn't need the retractable landing gear.


----------



## ChrisMcD (Feb 19, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Looks like a more streamlined and robust design than the Barracuda.


According to Winkle it was faster too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dogsbody (Feb 21, 2017)

ChrisMcD said:


> While I can only agree that the French win the "Ugly Bomber" competition hands down I do feel the Brits did their best.
> 
> How about the Folland Frightful


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2017)

wuzak said:


> From the people though brought us the Spitfire, the Supermarine Type 322 "Dumbo".
> .



And from Dumbo - the Seagull...

Supermarine Seagull (1948) - Wikipedia

...and it's sad demise...


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2017)

Unusual - in that it was born as a Ryan PT-22 and converted to a biplane.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## GregP (Feb 21, 2017)

A sad end to a pretty plane, and loss of a good pilot.

I have actuially done a snap and a half while trying to do one, but I was also not trying to do it 20 feet off the ground in an airshow. If you're gonna' DO that, you better get it right.

One of our local airshow pilots. Rob Harrison (The Tumbling Bear) did a really entertaining airshow in a Zlinn Z-50. A few years back he was doing one and, at low altitude, slightly under-rotated a 3/4 snap into a hard turn, and pulled into the ground. Fortunately he wasn't killed and still flies. But it was a sober reminder of the unforgiving nature of low flying when bad things happen to good people.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 21, 2017)

Graeme said:


> Unusual - in that it was born as a Ryan PT-22 and converted to a biplane.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 366371


What is it? I'm struggling to find any PT-22 parts visible, other than the undercarriage layout.

Don't worry - that's what I get for having the page open for so long and not updating before replying...


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 22, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Happy now............the Miles M.39B Libellula....Miles M.39B Libellula - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 365894
> 
> ​



News just in - there's a new 1/48 kit of the Miles Libellula due to be released by Planet Models later this year! See here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2017)

I actually like the look of that one.


----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2017)

Here we have the Junkers Ju 287: the fuselage from an He 177 A-5, the tail of a Ju 388, main undercarriage from a Ju 352, and nose wheels taken from crashed B-24 Liberators. Two were built.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 8, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Here we have the Junkers Ju 287: the fuselage from an He 177 A-5, the tail of a Ju 388, main undercarriage from a Ju 352, and nose wheels taken from crashed B-24 Liberators. Two were built.
> View attachment 373629



Take away that fixed gear and it would look good in flight and probably perform quite well but as built it is truly fugly to say the least.


----------



## soulezoo (May 8, 2017)

That looks like a big old bug at the nose! Thank goodness no more than 2 were built!


----------



## GregP (May 8, 2017)

Almost as ugly as Barracuda! This was a research airplane, built to investigate forward-swept wings. The war was going badly, and there was no reason to spend more than necessary to get it airborne. There was also no follow-up FSW aircraft, so they must not have been impressed.

The U.S.A. and USSR / Russia did some FSW aircraft many decades later, and carbon fiber gave stiffness that aluminum didn't have. I notice there are no FSW military aircraft in general use, and the civil Hansa Jet, though actually produced, never made it into large-scale production.






I've never heard bad fight reports, but the chairman of the board was probably comparing the looks to something like this:






As a civilian (non-pilot), which one looks like the one you want to arrive in? My bet is 99 out of 100 non-pilots would pick the Falcon 10.


----------



## soulezoo (May 8, 2017)

No disagreement from me!


----------



## Elvis (May 8, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Here we have the Junkers Ju 287: the fuselage from an He 177 A-5, the tail of a Ju 388, main undercarriage from a Ju 352, and nose wheels taken from crashed B-24 Liberators. Two were built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this looks like someone trying to improve on an Arado AR234 and failing horribly.
Did any actually fly?

Elvis


----------



## Graeme (May 8, 2017)

Elvis said:


> Did any actually fly?
> 
> Elvis



Mr Google says "yes" and also says the Russians continued with the concept...

OKB-1 140 - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (May 9, 2017)

Thanks Graeme!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 9, 2017)

Stephen Ransom has a nice little book in the Luftwaffe Classics on this one.

Amazon product
_View: https://www.amazon.com/Junkers-Ju-287-Germanys-Forward/dp/190322392X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494354196&sr=8-1&keywords=Ju+287_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (May 9, 2017)

The jolly old Luftwaffe did produce quite a few "Unusual" designs and proposals for aircraft in the latter stages of WW2


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## ChrisMcD (May 9, 2017)

GregP said:


> Almost as ugly as Barracuda!



To really appreciate the Barracuda, it is best viewed from the rear, on the ground






Or as the crews used to sing

_“Any old ire, any old ire,
Any, any, any old iron
Down at Lee you get them free,
Built by Faireys for a crew of three
Bags of fun, no front gun,
An engine you can't rely on
You know what you can do
With your Barracuda too
Old iron, old iron.”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## dogsbody (May 9, 2017)

Looks like some form of aeronautic origami.


Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 10, 2017)




----------



## GregP (May 28, 2017)

Now that MUST have been designed by a committee, and none of the committees were talking with the others.





ChrisMcD said:


> To really appreciate the Barracuda, it is best viewed from the rear, on the ground
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shortround6 (May 28, 2017)

At least it provided inspiration for the Swiss Army knife.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 28, 2017)

Both the Barracuda and the Swiss army knife are descended from the designs of the famous English designer Heath Robinson. W. Heath Robinson - Wikipedia

Given he was still alive when the Barracuda was designed he may well have been one or more of the committees that designed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2017)

Certainly seems that way!


----------

